# Bedroom?



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

hi everyone!

the day i get Neb is getting closer! ive already bought the cage, food, millet for food bribes, steralised his cage, put newspaper and paper towels on the bottom and am in the process of making some toys. 

My question is, is it ok to keep him in my room? its quite large and also well ventilated. (two large windows that are always open and ill be cleaning regulalry) but ive heard if you have allergies you shouldnt do that(i dont have any). my friend had her bird in a small room and pretty much slept in there and all was good but there is no alternative to where i can put him at the moment. 

Where do you guys keep your birds?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep my lucky and my 2 budgies also my bunny in my bedroom only when its time for bed


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

do you have any breathing trouble? arent tiels dustier than budgies?


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

and do you only keep them in your bedroom only at night??


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

I keep my Sunnybee's cage in my room day and night so my room is really OUR room  and I never had a problem with it, and it's not even that well ventilated. (The window I have is pretty small.) I have an air purifier in the room that is on 24/7 and I think it helps. I think as long as you change the cage paper often and keep the cage reasonably clean it should be okay. I also have a homemade seed-guard around the cage to keep seeds from flying all over the place (but they do anyway) and I sweep/vaccuum the floor pretty often to keep it clean. We love our room and love hanging out in it. The only thing you'd have to put up with though is the tiel pooping everywhere, even on your bed and stuff (unless you potty-train him). I'm used to cleaning up after Sunny and I don't mind it really, because the joy he brings to my life far outweighs the hassle of cleaning up his droppings.  I'm a neat freak but NOT a cleanliness freak. Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

If you are going to keep the bird in a room where you will spend a large portion of your time (i.e. bedroom for sleeping) you definitely want to invest in a HEPA air purifier. I actually have two of them since my mom was hospitalized and diagnosed with pneumonitis, aka "pigeon breeders lung", from keeping cockatiels in her bedroom. My mom did not have an air purifier and she vacuumed more than once a day. It can take years for this condition to build up in your lungs and if not treated promptly, you can have permanent lung damage and it can even be fatal. My mom was sick for months before she got help and now she cannot go near ANY bird. The whole apartment had to be cleaned to get rid of every last feather and dust particle possible.
She is going to help me invest into getting a $700 soon to make the risk of this happening to me as small as possible especially since I want cockatiels my whole life and I plan on having a bit more as time goes by.

Right now I have a small one going 24/7. I clean it weekly and you can't even imagine the amount of dust it picks up! 
With one bird you shouldn't worry too much, but you also should take some precautions. Make sure you vacuum, clean, and have the air purifier going.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> I actually have two of them since my mom was hospitalized and diagnosed with pneumonitis, aka "pigeon breeders lung", from keeping cockatiels in her bedroom.


Hi Cheryl,

This may be off-topic but I have a suggestion that your mom might consider trying or at least ask her doctor about it. It's an old-fashioned home remedy that is tried and true. I used to have very bad allergies when I was young so I was always sneezing and blowing/wiping my nose all the time and it was very embarassing until someone taught me to just use salt water to rinse out my nasal passages every night (breath in the water through the nose and spitting it back out through the mouth). It takes some practice but if done right, it will completely cure allergies and other nasal problems, and it should help your mom breathe less dust into the lungs. I used to have to take very expensive allergy meds that didn't work after awhile and now I don't waste any money on meds at all anymore. I rinse out my passages with salt water every night and my allergies are completely CURED to the point where I can keep a tiel in my room, cuddle him, sniff him (yes I'm a tiel-sniffer!  ) and not have any allergic reactions at all.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rentalwhisper, I'm excited for you! I've had to keep my bird on my room as well, it's worked out fine for us so far. The dander tends to build up so I like to dust and vacuum at least once a week. I would recommend investing in a cheap blanket or sheet to cover your bed with so the bird poop doesn't drive you crazy. I also like to put a big plastic garbage bag under the cage to protect the carpet. Good luck!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

cheers guys!! youve put my mind at rest. just out of interest, how much does an air purifier cost?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends on what the size and the brand are. A bigger air purifier is naturally going to cost more than a smaller one. There are expensive good quality brands that will cost you $700+ and good quality brands that are much less. 

I have two units, a Hunter and a Whirlpool Whispure. Both are "good quality lower price" brands. Honeywell and Kenmore are also good, less expensive brands. These are all US brands BTW, if you're somewhere else you'll have to do some research on what's available to you. Right now the largest size Whirlpool Whispure is about $300 and smaller sizes are less. I haven't checked the prices on other brands recently.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

There are some cheap ones that go for about $100-$200. Just make sure they are True HEPA filter ones and do NOT produce ions for "fresher smelling air". These ions produce ozone which is harmful to both you and your birds. Although they are now rare due to the awareness of their danger, they are still circulating around.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

RentalWhisper said:


> and do you only keep them in your bedroom only at night??


yea i only keep my darlings in the bedroom only night time and during the day they are in my living room and i put the tv on for them 
they love the music channel


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> There are some cheap ones that go for about $100-$200. Just make sure they are True HEPA filter ones and do NOT produce ions for "fresher smelling air". These ions produce ozone which is harmful to both you and your birds. Although they are now rare due to the awareness of their danger, they are still circulating around.


I have a Holmes air purifier/ionizer which I was lucky enough to have found at a massive garage sale for $7 (brand-new, never used before). I have always kept the "ionizer" setting to OFF because I never really knew what it meant. Is that function supposed to do what you described (will produce ions for "fresher smelling air" if I switch it to ON)? If so then I'm glad I have always kept it to OFF.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

My Velvet and his cage are in the living room.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Annie said:


> I have a Holmes air purifier/ionizer which I was lucky enough to have found at a massive garage sale for $7 (brand-new, never used before). I have always kept the "ionizer" setting to OFF because I never really knew what it meant. Is that function supposed to do what you described (will produce ions for "fresher smelling air" if I switch it to ON)? If so then I'm glad I have always kept it to OFF.


Yes, that is what the ionizer does.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Yes, that is what the ionizer does.


Great. In that case the setting for the ionizer will remain at OFF until the end of time.  So glad I didn't mess with it!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have always had birds in my bedroom (despite being told constantly it's not healthy). I currently have 10 Budgies that are living in my bedroom, which is half a "Budgie room" just for them. I have a separate room, which is the bird room specifically for the 'bigger birds', and in the bird room there is.. 11 Cockatiels, 2 Green Cheek Conures, 1 Indian Ringneck, and a Quaker in there.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Solace, don't mean to sound like a pest, but you should definitely invest in a air purifier. I'd hate to see you get sick and have to get rid of your birds for good and possibly having to move out. It usually takes about 10-20 years to develop, but it can occur in as little as two years (cockatiels.org). My mom has always been fine around birds..no allergies..nothing.. now she got sick and can NEVER go near one again.
Even by keeping such a large number of birds in a separate room is dangerous to your health since you are in there constantly cleaning and playing with them.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Hiya - sorry to continue something that may be off topic - but I can vouch for Annie's advice about using the saline solution.

Some further points if you are considering trying this - buy sterile isotonic saline from a chemist.

It helps if you warm it to body temperature (around 37°C) - careful - make sure it's not too hot.

You don't have to snort it, you can syringe it or pour it if you tilt your head at the right angle.

It might sound disgusting, but it really is worth trying if you suffer from allergies or rhinitis.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my two tiels livein my room since thats the room im always in. and i have asthma and tiels are horrible for asthma and im just fine. they get regular baths to keep down on the dust and i have a window open and such. i dont take an inhaler because theyre expensive and i cant afford them every 2 months (160 each) so i just keep in mind what triggers my asthma and avoid it--luckily for me, its easy. cigarrette smoke is my only trigger.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I keep my bird in the living room- not only because my bedroom is quite small but the living room is bigger and aired more regularly- and besides when Kikou is let out of her cage she does about 9 "fly-bys" (ie zooms around the room) which she loves doing!! I don't have any allergies or anything but as a general room I never keep an animal in my room- except the bf (whose side of the room is a real pig sty!) that is!! 
Of course there is the fact that we spend most of our time in the living room, which includes the kitchen/dining area too.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the Honeywell 17000 in my room as I suffer with allergies and it seems to do a nice job. It's amazing to look at the pre-filter when I clean it out. You can find it on Amazon for $115. I'd recommend it if you're looking for one that is in the lower price range.

Oh, just noticed you already got one  This is just an FYI for anyone that is looking for an air purifier.


----------

